# Bootloop on AOKP/Franco



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been running AOKP milestone 5 for a couple weeks now, using Franco kernel milestone 3. No problems so far and I haven't played with anything in the last couple days. For some reason my phone doesn't charge from AC sometimes, only usb powersources. I do have the fraco kernel app installed, but other then hotplug kernel everything is set to stock. Last night it went into a boot loop for some reason, when I plugged it in and booted it up my wallpaper was different then it went back into bootloop and wouldn't come back.

I can get into recovery just fine, tried reflashing aokp, but when trying to reregister my account it went back into bootloop. Nandroid backup errors out, my last one is pretty old so I'd love to get my apps backed up before completely wiping.

Any ideas?

VZW Gnex with 4.04 radios, BTW.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Not sure if you can do this from recovery or not...
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__20#entry624356
Or make a Nandroid...and restore with Titanium Backup once you're up and running.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you tried a different kernel at all?

I'd do a full wipe with a freshly downloaded copy of AOKP and Franco.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've had this happen before. Nothing I did would fix it until I did a factory reset & reinstalled. That was my only fix. Couldn't restore a nandroid, couldn't just wipe cache & dalvik. It happened to me when I pulled the battery without powering off. Thought it was strange. I hope you can get a backup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses so far. I was unable to do a nandroid backup, but I did manage to get somethings backed up in titanium in between boots. Now I redownloaded aokp 36 and did a full wipe and flashed. However all my apps were still there, except for my google account. After I set that up it started boot looping again. housry23, did you mean a wipe from recovery? For some reason it doesn't seem to work, i will try again though.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

That's odd. When I woke up this morning my phone too was in a boot loop. I pulled the battery and it booted back up fine.

Running b36 with Franco 161, on demand gov, and hot plug is not enabled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

OK did a full wipe/factory reset, then flashed aokp 36 and the latest gapps. bootloop
wiped, flashed 36 and older gapps. bootloop
wiped, flashed milestone 5, but no gapps. now all my old apps are still here, and seemed to work, but when I went into titanium I got a reboot, but no booloop.

How could this be, doesn't a full wipe do apps? I also still have the franco bootanimation?

Bad recovery? Hardware issue?


----------



## Grillrd (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like you should change your recovery. Your data shouldn't be there if you wiped.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Can I flash TWRP through goomanager, or should I wait until I get home and use fastboot?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Twrp works when flashing through goo, that's how I installed it.

And just to make sure you are wiping data/factory reset and not just wiping system, correct? Wiping system, cache, and dalvik is not a full wipe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

yep, wipe data/factory reset.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Is it possible to have a corrupted google account, or some setting that it's trying to sync is corrupt?


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

OK, I installed TWRP, then did a complete wipe/factory reset, and reflashed AOKP and gapps. Same thing, my apps still show up, like it didn't wipe. This time I switched off sync before I flashed so I was able to use the phone just fine. That is until I manually synced contacts and gmail, then it went back into bootloop.

Could this be a hardware problem, a problem with my google account, or both? What could cause a wipe to not work?


----------



## FIRE AND ICE (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually had a similar problem and actually still do. However flashing aokp 36 + an older Franco kernel stopped the boot loops. Going back to newer Franco kernels throw me into a boot loop

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

It seems like it is data is not wiping properly. Tried Android revolution superwipe, same thing. Now most of the apps will not work and force close, but they still show as installed. When I go to manage apps it reboots.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Try going back to 100% stock. Unroot and relock the bootloader. This will wipe everything including your sdcard so make sure you have it backed up if you have anything you want to keep. If you still have problems, you can get a replacement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, did this last night, seems to be working now. Still transferring stuff back onto the phone.


----------

